# Need airtel mobile office settings for Imate K Jam



## Raaza (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello,

Please suggest me the airtel mobile office settings for Imate K Jam.

I've searched google but couldn't find any relevant answer.

so please help me.

thanking you.


----------



## choudang (Dec 8, 2007)

yes..... use *airtelgprs.com* for the access point.... usually ip adderess is not required ... if not wrked use 202.56.231.117 and 8080/9201 for port ... will be back with steps


----------

